# Niederlassungserlaubnis and Bluecard



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been living and working in Berlin for 33 months on Bluecard.
I would like to apply for Niederlassungserlaubnis (permanenet residence).
My understanding has been that one could apply for permanent residence after 21 months and B1 level of German certificate
or after 33 months and with out any certificate
But of late I was told that even after 33 months of work and stay one needs to have A1 certificate.
Could some one confirm on this?

Thanks
Tarun K


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tarun3kumar said:


> I have been living and working in Berlin for 33 months on Bluecard.
> I would like to apply for Niederlassungserlaubnis (permanenet residence).
> My understanding has been that one could apply for permanent residence after 21 months and B1 level of German certificate
> or after 33 months and with out any certificate
> ...


A1 is the very least you need for an indefinite permit.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The A1 level is really pretty basic as indicated in the Wikipedia explanation of the Common European Framework:


> Can understand and use familiar everyday expressions and very basic phrases aimed at the satisfaction of needs of a concrete type.
> Can introduce themselves and others and can ask and answer questions about personal details such as where he/she lives, people they know and things they have.
> Can interact in a simple way provided the other person talks slowly and clearly and is prepared to help.


It's basically what the soldiers stationed in Germany used to call "restaurant German" - enough to go into a restaurant, understand enough of the menu to order something you actually want to eat, and handle the basics of paying before you leave. If you've been managing (to shop, to take public transport, etc.) for 33 months in Germany, you may be pretty close to A1 level already.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

